# Mole Foam



## solanabeacher (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been trying now for months to get my Sarge's one ear up. My breeder suggested I try using mole foam, the stuff people put on moles on their feet. I'll let ya know how it works out. Sarge will soon be 10 months old, never lose hope!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

You can also try Breath-ez the thing you put across your nose to help snoring. Use 2 make a "X" inside the ear with them.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How did you get the Mole foam to stick and stay there? With the hair in the ear does it stay in place. I had to use fabric glue but it was not easy to apply but stay on for 2 weeks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

get surgical adhesive can order online.


----------



## solanabeacher (Mar 5, 2009)

I did coat it with "Tear Mender".

So far so good, just checked on him with my web cam. Ha ha, I sit here in my office, he has no idea I'm watching him. All he does is sleep!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

just be careful with tear mender because if it gets ripped off it can take skin with it. Also takes longer to wear off than surgical glue.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Tear mender that is what they used. stays on for a while, but it does take the hair off when it does come off, usually because of the hair growth I think. The dog is 9 months and I will tell them about the foam option your using. Surgical glue I have heard of that too but could not find it.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Glue:
http://www.torbot.com/view/featured/147/

remover if needed:
http://www.torbot.com/view/featured/124/


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! If they use it on people then must be safe for dogs too.
Both the dogs are american showlines who had problems with one ear, I don't know if there is a reason for that, but I never had it happen before when my dogs were the German line. The showline dogs seemed to have soft ears they move when they run. This I did not see in my german lines pets. But they are pretty!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My friend used to get it from our vet, she found it once in a high scale pet store too.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Please keep us posted on the outcome of the ear. Hope it works, 10 months is still youg and it should help.


----------

